# Huntington Beach Jetties



## TideJones (Aug 29, 2008)

I plan on camping at Hunting Beach SP next week (close to MI and GC Pier). Is there any value in hiking out to the jetty at the State Park?

I am a catch and release kind of guy. I like a fight (and I like to catch big fish). I usually will keep only what I can eat at the next meal.

If the jetty is worth a visit, what can I expect to catch? Any recommendations as far as how far out on the jetty to go, should I try both the inlet and beach side? And, any tips or pointers will be appreciated.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

it is definately worth the walk MOST of the time, but NOT always. use live finger mullet(cast net from the shallow area or the marsh). wash out for slippery rocks. flounder ,weakfish, spotted seatrout, red drum, undersize black sea bass, undersized gag grouper, and bluefish are all fairly common. i recommend using a popping cork with live mulelt when the curent is not too strong and fish- finder rigs. carry at least a dozen sinkers as you will lose them to the rocks


----------



## TideJones (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks Bluefish. Especially on where to catch the bait. I will give it a try.


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Do a search on how to catch sheephead on this site. If you are going to the rocks right now I would bring some fiddlers or sandfleas.


----------



## TideJones (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks Surfsideativa. Sounds like there may be enough to do out there to keep me busy. I guess I will pack a lunch and make a day of it.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

mullet should be runnning now and can usually be caught from the inlet side of the jetty. watch out for rocks and wear good non-slipping, good gripping shoes


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Are the Huntington Beach jetties paved or just rocks? Sounds like rocks but I've never walked down there.


----------



## TideJones (Aug 29, 2008)

I have walked out to the jetties (not fishing). As I recall there is a strip of asphalt down the middle, but will probably have to get out on the rocks to pull a fish in of any size.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

you can and will lose your cast net to the rocks in a matter of seconds if you are not careful.

Netting fingers around the jetties.

You can catch sheepies on a float if you use a couple of split shot and a long leader with a fiddler or live shrimp. It will get it in the rocks without suffering the loss of tackle always. I am no sheephead expert though. It has just worked for me.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

for sheepshead or any fish that loves thick structure, use a leader lighter than ur main line, or use 2 leaders, that way you will not lose the entire rig(ex. floats are more expensive than hooks). as for netting mullet, don't even bother to try at high tide. in the marsh area, wlak in the small creek(the creek is dand bottom, while the marsh grass areas are mud.


----------

